# Cool Trick



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Has anyone here put a very small amount of ice on their arms and pressed the flat bottom of and ice cube against the ice? The ice cube must be fresh from the ice tray, so it doesn't start to melt, or else it won't work. Try it, but not for too long.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

What will happen? I don't dare to try it, I don't dare to.... :lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Ha! Everybody says the same thing as you do. It might be scary, but it won't really hurt you unless you really press very hard and leave it there for a while. Just take it off right when you begin to see what happens and you'll be fine. Where's the fun in knowing?    B)


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

No ice here...    I will ask a friend to do it...good idea


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

The ice cube should be as big as you can get, with out it being a glacier or something. Small cubes will not work as well. Plus, press as hard as you can the ice against the salt. It works best against your under forearm. Just stop when you begin to realize something is going on.


----------



## CONVERT94 (Oct 5, 2006)

HELP! My arm has frozen and I am getting all wet.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Wouldn't the ice stick to your skin? Ouch...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

I do not understand the rules. Pleased clarify.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

And to think that there are some members who would swear blind that TC was more intellectually oriented back in 'the good old days'...


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

*nods, i might have to try this at some point. :O i could potentially accidently turn into Icegirl! and shoot icebeams out of my hands


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Could you compose an icicle marimba styled Polka


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Excuse me, I have to go stick my tongue to the frozen jungle gym...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> And to think that there are some members who would swear blind that TC was more intellectually oriented back in 'the good old days'...


I'm sticking with my assertion that TC (or whatever it was called) was more intellectually oriented back in 2004. This thread is still more intellectual than many contemporary TC posts. 



KenOC said:


> Excuse me, I have to go stick my tongue to the frozen jungle gym...


In SoCal? I'm thinking not.


----------

